# Alpine EQ 3321 question



## steved77 (Dec 8, 2010)

I just dug this out of my closet and want to use it, but I can not find my under dash mounting bracket. Any idea where I can find one? I already tried parts thru Alpine and there is no listing for it there.


----------

